# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Steeds terugkerende blaasontsteking..Of toch iets anders?

## Ellemieke Zaal

Ik kamp al jaren met steeds terugkerende blaasonstekingen. Alle 'gewone' middeltjes heb ik al geprobeerd; kamillenthee, kruiden van de reformwinkel, cranberries, van voor naar achter vegen, katoenen ondergoed, goed wassen.. Niets lijkt te helpen. 

Nu heb ik het weer sinds een aantal dagen te pakken, maar het voelt anders. De blaasontstekingen tot nu toe voelden minder heftig en ik had er totaal andere symptomen bij: branderig gevoel bij het plassen en vooral steeds het gevoel dat ik naar de wc moet, terwijl er niets of maar een klein beetje uitkomt. 

Nu heb ik dit allemaal niet, wel een enorm drukkend gevoel op de blaas. Heel erg pijnlijk! Ook bij het plassen en lopen en liggen. Het eerste beetje gaat goed, daarna voel ik een enorme druk en soms voelt het alsof de plas er niet echt uit wil en moet ik drukken. Gister bij de dokter geweest: kon geen bacteries zien maar wel bloed in de urine. Ging het nog even nakijken, vandaag terug. Toch maar diagnose blaasontsteking, dus daar weer een kuur van een week voor.En niets met het bloed gedaan. Zegt dat het bij elke vrouw wel voorkomt. (Is bij alle andere blaasontstekingen echter nooit gezien bij mij)..

Waarom vraagt mijn arts niet door als ik tegen hem zeg dat het deze keer veel heftiger en pijnlijker en vooral anders is? Ik heb soms, niet zo vaak maar wel elke keer heel erg heftige pijn in mijn onderrug ongeveer. Dan kan ik echt niets meer, verliggen helpt dan ook niet. Ik ben blij dat ik dat niet vaak heb, maar zou het misschien iets met mijn blaas te maken kunnen hebben? Ik ben ook vaak en veel moe en misselijk zonder reden.

Nu twijfel ik dus heel erg. Ik begin zat te worden van de antibiotica die nooit helpen en het voelt gewoon heel anders en veel pijnlijker dan 'normaal'. 

- Kan het iets anders zijn, en wat? Moet ik me zorgen gaan maken en/of een andere arts raad vragen? Heb het gevoel dat mijn arts niet naar me luistert. 
- Is het echt zo dat er altijd bloed bij de urine zit?

----------


## Déylanna

Als ik jou verhaal zo lees dan denk ik aan de ene kant wel dat het een blaasonsteking kan zijn, maar aan de andere kant vraag ik me ook af of het niet een nierbekkenontsteking zal zijn.
Bij een nierbekkenontsteking kun je last krijgen van je onderrug en inderdaad ook bloed in de urine. Daarnaast kun je last krijgen van pijn in de onderbuik, troebele urine, pijn bij het plassen, en vaak kleine beetjes plassen. (Een nierbekkenontsteking wordt meestal door bacteriën veroorzaakt. Vaak gaat het om een bacteriesoort die bij iedereen vooral in de darm leeft, maar ook rond de plasbuis voorkomt. Bacteriën komen via de plasbuis de blaas binnen. Vanuit de blaas stijgen ze verder op, via een of beide urineleiders, tot in het nierbekken. Daar dringen de bacteriën door tot in het nierweefsel en veroorzaken een ontsteking.)

Wat betreft je vraag of het echt altijd zo is dat er bloed bij de urine zit als je een blaasontsteking hebt, ben ik het niet helemaal eens met jou huisarts. Er kan inderdaad wat bloed bij de urine zitten als je een hevige blaasontsteking hebt, maar het is zeker niet zo dat dat altijd zo is.
Ik heb ook heel vaak een blaasontsteking (lang verhaal waar ik je niet mee lastig zal vallen  :Smile:  ) en ik heb nooit bloed in de urine gehad, hoe zwaar die ontsteking ook was. Maar goed, iedere mens is natuurlijk anders, dus dat bloed zou wel van die blaasontsteking kunnen komen, maar nogmaals, het is zekers niet zo dat er altijd bloed in de urine zit bij blaasontstekingen.
Vraag je huisarts eens om nader onderzoek door een uroloog. Het zo me namelijk niets verbazen als daar uit komt dat je iets van een nierbekkenontsteking hebt. Of althans een begin ervan.
Laat je het nog even weten?
Sterkte en heel veel succes. Hoop voor je dat deze klachten snel verdwijnen.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Ellemieke Zaal

Hoi Deylanna, 

Bedankt voor je berichtje. Mijn vorige huisarts en een arts waar ik op vakantie als passant langs geweest ben hebben allebei geadviseerd naar een uroloog te gaan. Mijn huisarts nu vertikt het volgens mij om me door te sturen, hij heeft zelfs de urine nooit ter kweek opgestuurd naar het lab om te zien welke bacterie o.i.d. het is. Hij kijkt er altijd zelf naar of laat zijn assistente dat doen. Ik weet niet zo goed wat ik daarvan moet denken natuurlijk, ben niet medisch opgeleid, maar het komt op mij wel over alsof hij gewoon een beetje 'lui' is ofzo, weet niet zo goed hoe ik het moet zeggen maar ik denk wel dat je het snapt. 

Moest voor andere klachten nu na bijna een jaar maar eens gaan bloedprikken van hem. (Vorige huisarts liet het regelmatig doen). En nu werkt hij nog ruim een week en gaat daarna op vakantie, maar van hem moest ik wachten tot na zijn vakantie tot hij me de uitslag even door wilde bellen. Is dat niet wat overdreven? uitslag duurt 3 werkdagen namelijk..Maargoed. 

Ik zal het na zijn vakantie eens met hem hebben over andere mogelijkheden dan een blaasonsteking, als hij dan wel luistert en ik inmiddels niet een andere arts heb gevonden.. Dit zit me echt niet lekker. 

Groetjes, en ik laat je weten wat er uit komt. 
Ellemieke

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Ellemieke

Ik moet zeggen dat ik het wel een hele vreemde huisarts vindt!
Wat betreft je bloeduitslag: die uitslag is inderdaad na drie werkdagen (hooguit 5) bekent bij de huisarts. Dat hij jou dan pas de uitslag wil geven na zijn vakantie vindt ik echt bizzar. Ik zo inderdaad als ik jou was maar eens op je achterste poten gaan staan tegen over je huisarts. Je moet echt niet alles slikken wat hij zegt.
Vaak is het bij de artsen zo dat ze vaak denken dat hun alles maar zo goed weten omdat hun ervoor gestudeerd hebben, maar weiger alles zomaar te geloven van ze. Jij kent je lichaam het beste, en jij voelt wat er gaande is, dat kan niemand anders voor jou voelen, ook je arts niet!! 
Ik vind hem sowieso wel heel erg laks en traag. Als je bij je vorige huisarts regelmatig bloed moest laten prikken, waarom volgt hij dat dan niet op? Waarom wacht hij daar een jaar mee? Ik vindt het maar een vreemde man, sorry.
Maar goed, ga gewoon op je achterste poten staan en laat zeker niet met je sollen.
Heel veel sterkte voor jou!!!

Knuf
Déylanna

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Ellemieke,

Wel rot voor je dat deze keer nu zo anders is, en ook wel een beetje vreemd van je huisarts!
Maar ik zie dat de post alweer van vorig jaar is geweest, heb je er nu nog steeds last van? nog steeds die terugkerende blaasontstekingen?
Helaas kan ik hier ook over meespreken, een paar keer per jaar is het bij mij ook raak, ook elke keer weer die blaasontstekingen, ben er nu net ookalweer een paar weken vanaf en ik heb nu alweer het idee dat het binnenkort snel terugkomt. Erg vervelend dus allemaal maargoed, ik ben nu eigenlijk wel benieuwd wat ze bij jou daarna allemaal gedaan hebben?

liefs,

----------


## ikke64

Hoi,

Granberry geeft vaak onder steuning voor de blaas. Maar ik lees hier dat bij terug kerende blaasontstekig een week AB wordt gegeven. Bij AB en terug kerende klachten is het zaak om en een ander AB te geven of de AB keur uit te breiden in lengte.

Gr IKKE 64

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Hoi,

Pff ook ik heb nu weer een blaasontsteking te pakken... zo verschrikkelijk vervelend, maar okee heb gelukkig idd weer voor 5 dagen antibiotica gekregen wat erg goed aanslaat (na een middag had ik er al geen last meer van!!) Maar ik heb dus van mijn huisarts te horen gekregen dat als ik het nog een keer krijg ik uitgebreide onderzoeken krijg :S (dit is de 3de keer in een paar maanden tijd). Maar weet iemand eigenlijk hoe zo'n blaasontsteking veroorzaakt wordt? Ik weet alleen dat het iets met een bacterie te maken heeft, en goed moet wassen, maar daar ligt het niet aan. Ik douche zo'n beetje iedere dag en anders was ik mezelf grondig dus daar ligt het niet aan..

Liefs,

----------


## katje45

> Hoi Hoi,
> 
> Pff ook ik heb nu weer een blaasontsteking te pakken... zo verschrikkelijk vervelend, maar okee heb gelukkig idd weer voor 5 dagen antibiotica gekregen wat erg goed aanslaat (na een middag had ik er al geen last meer van!!) Maar ik heb dus van mijn huisarts te horen gekregen dat als ik het nog een keer krijg ik uitgebreide onderzoeken krijg :S (dit is de 3de keer in een paar maanden tijd). Maar weet iemand eigenlijk hoe zo'n blaasontsteking veroorzaakt wordt? Ik weet alleen dat het iets met een bacterie te maken heeft, en goed moet wassen, maar daar ligt het niet aan. Ik douche zo'n beetje iedere dag en anders was ik mezelf grondig dus daar ligt het niet aan..
> 
> Liefs,


Hoi Sylvia,

Jij bent vermoedelijk een van degene die pech hebt en regelmatig getroffen wordt door een blaasontsteking. Sommige vrouwen hebben dat helaas.
Het enige wat je kan doen doe je vermoedelijk al.
Het wc papiertje van voor naar achteren gebruiken en niet andersom. Anders kan je problemen hebben dat de bacterien die in je darm leven in je blaas terecht komen en voor een urineweg infectie zorgen.
Verder goed wassen, maar zonder zeep ( zure producten mogen wel).
Als je op de wc zit goed uitplassen en daar de tijd voor nemen.
Ook is het belangrijk om na gemeenschap te plassen ( is niet romantisch en lekker, maar vaak noodzakelijk).

Ook gebeurt het wel eens dat mensen een klein niersteentje hebben die steeds ervoor zorgt dat je een urineweginfectie krijgt.

Hoop dat je weer snel van deze ellende af bent.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hooi,

Dankjewel voor de info! Idd ik heb het echt behoorlijk vaak (maar mn oma heeft het nu bijv nog steeds ook heel vaak, en mn moeder had het vroeger ook vaak)
En idd dat soort dingen doe ik allemaal al, behalve het plassen na de gemeenschap maar dat valt natuurlijk te proberen!

Ook kwam mn moeder met het idee voor een soort van pilletjes, mn oma slikt deze al (speciaal voor mensen die vaak blaasontstekingen hebben) en volgens haar werken ze goed. Nu wil mn moeder dat ik deze dingen ook ga slikken, maar ik heb er zo mijn bedenkingen bij, ik heb geen flauw idee hoe het weet of het werkt én of ik het kan combineren met de pil... ( Ik ga iig even het merk aan mn oma vragen dan kan ik er miss wat info over vinden)

Liefs,

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Syllie,

Een blaasontsteking wordt veroorzaakt door bacteriën die uit de darm in de plasbuis terechtkomen. Van daaruit klimmen ze op naar de blaas. Meestal zijn het bacteriën uit de familie Escherichia-coli of E-coli, die veelvuldig voorkomen in de darmen.
Meestal worden die bacteriën weggespoeld als je gaat plassen. Maar als ze de kans krijgen zich aan de blaaswand vast te hechten, krijgen ze de kans zich te vermenigvuldigen. Zo ontstaat dus een blaasontsteking. 
Als je je blaas niet goed leeg plast, loop je ook het risicio om een blaasonsteking te ontwikkelen. Neem in ieder geval voldoende vocht tot je (veel drinken), en wat Katje al zei, na het vrijen naar het toilet gaan en bij het afvegen van voor naar achteren vegen, en niet andersom. 

liefs
Déy

----------


## Sylvia93

Hey Déy,

Nu jij het over bacterien hebt.. Ik heb behoorlijk vaak anale seks ook, (we daarvoor een anaaldouche gebruikt) maar kunnen er dan bijv ook nog bacterien meekomen? Het komt natuurlijk ook wel eens voor dat er niks schoon is en dat ie alsnog bijv een vinger erin steekt en heb daarna dus in mn vagina duwt, volgens mij kan dit ook best een oorzaak zijn..? Want dan komen de bacterien dus mee, en idd daarvoor ging ik niet meteen naar de wc na het vrijen (wat ik dus vanaf nu wel steeds probeer) dus hebben die bacterien genoeg kans om zich te vermenigvuldigen?
Maar okee je moet mn oordeel maar even vaststellen of het klopt ja of nee,

Liefs Syl,

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Syl,

De volgorde anale sex en vaginale sex, op welke manier dan ook is niet de juiste. Wat je eventueel na zo'n vrij partij kunt gebruiken is een vaginale douche. Dat zou afdoende moeten zijn. Inderdaad niet romanties. Maar helaas voor sommige mensen noodzakelijk. Ik heb geen idee of uitstel tot bv de volgende ochtend toch het gewenste resultaat geeft.

Gr IKKE64

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Hoi,

Maar als je dus voor de anale seks een anale douche hebt gehad (dus echt grondig alles gespoeld hebt) Is het dan niet al minder qua bacteriën? Maar idd een anale douche is zoiezo ookal niet erg romantisch, mja we doen het beide dus we zijn wel wat gewend, verder heb ik geen ervaring met vaginale douchen, dus weet ook niet wat dat inhoud.

groetjes

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Syl,

Nooit vaginale sex na anaal!! Hoe goed je het ook hebt gereingd, er blijven altijd bacterieen achter. 
Wat betreft eem vaginale douche (je wist niet wat dat was?) Dat zou je kunnen gebruiken, maar doe het niet te vaak. Een vaginale douche is een spoeling van de schede. Het kan gevuld worden met water of met een reinigend product. 
Als je toch gebruik gaat maken van de vaginale douche, doe het dan alsjeblieft NIET te vaak. Dat is namelijk al helemaal niet goed. De vaginale flora, bestaat uit zogeheten 'goede' bacteriën. Als er water van buiten de vagina in de vagina wordt gespoten, komen microben die zich aan het oppervlak van de huid bevinden in de vagina terecht, wat een aanzienlijk risico op infecties meebrengt. Dat komt omdat de anus vlakbij ligt en die dus bacteriën herbergt die vaak aan de basis liggen van vaginale infecties. Een ander negatief effect van de vaginale douche is dat ze de pH-waarde verstoort, daar bedoel ik de vaginale zuurtegraad. De binnenkant van de vagina is zuur om zich te wapenen, zeg maar, tegen de bacteriën of gisten die op de huid aanwezig zijn, want deze stoffen kunnen niet overleven in een zuur milieu. Als ze in de vagina terechtkomen, worden ze normaal gesproken onmiddellijk vernietigd door de zuren. Het water van de vaginale douche is totaal niet zuur en haalt de zuurtegraad dus naar beneden. Dat effect is nog sterker als je gebruikt maakt van producten zoals zeep, want die zijn alkalisch en doen de pH-waarde drastisch veranderen. Dus Syl, ff in het kort samengevat: geen vaginale sex NA anaal!! Daarmee loop je dus risico's op een blaasontsteking. En die vaginale douche, je kan het wel gebruiken, maar persoonlijk vindt ik het niet verstandig, want je loopt zo alleen nog maar meer risico's op een infectie. 

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Sylvia93

Hee Déy

Ik denk dus ook idd dat het daaraan ligt, maar kun je bijv wel gewoon weer vaginale gemeenschap hebben als hij bijv zn lul na de anale seks gewassen heeft? Dat doet hij namelijk ook vaak, maar dus ook wel eens wat keren niet dus denk ik dat ik daar steeds die blaasontstekingen van krijg. Gelukkig was ik er deze keer vroeg bij dus heb ik weinig last gehad van deze blaasontsteking heb meteen nadat ik wat voelde de dokter gebeld, en antibiotica gekregen.

En over die vaginale douche, was ik idd ookal niet van plan te gebruiken, en vooral na jouw verhaal al helemaal niet meer... had er dus eerder wel wat over gehoord, maar wist niet helemaal precies wat het inhield, nu dus wel :Smile: 

liefs Syl,

----------


## Déylanna

Hey meissie,

Als jij vriend zich eigen eerst wast na de anale sex, en jullie vervolgens daarna vaginale sex hebben, dan kan dat wel hoor. Als hij zich eigen maar eerst wast, dan is er vrij weinig aan de hand. Maar het is niet verstandig om anale sex te hebben, en dan vervolgens zonder te wassen vaginale sex, want dan loop je dus het risico. Dus, ga je na anaal gelijk over op vaginaal, laat je vriend zich eigen dan eerst wassen. Zo bespaar je je eigen een hoop gezeik qua blaasontsteking etc.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Sylvia93

Hee Déy,

Idd ik heb nu in ieder geval door waarom ik steeds blaasontstekingen heb.
Ik heb het mn vriend verteld en hij zou dat blijven doen (hij deed het eerder ook nog wel eens, maar gaat het vanaf nu gewoon iedere keer wassen) hij wilt mij natuurlijk ook iedere keer een blaasontsteking besparen...


Liefs Syl

----------


## Déylanna

Hee meissie,

Heel goed dat hij het voortaan zo blijft doen. Heel verstanding vooral!!
Iedere keer blaasontstekingen is natuurlijk ook niet echt goed he. Dus als je het zo kan voorkomen, dan komt het wel goed  :Wink: 

Liefs
Déy

----------


## katje45

Hi Sylvia,

Goed te lezen dat je hebt kunnen achterhalen waar het door komt. Hoop dat je er nu voorlopig vanaf bent.  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Hoi,

Ja idd, ik hoop nu dat ik voor een héle lange tijd geen blaasontsteking meer krijg.
Ben er nu weer vanaf na de antibiotica kuur, en ik hou er nu rekening mee, dus moet goed gaan vanaf nu :Smile: 

xxx

----------


## QueenSher

Hoi hoi..

Ik heb nu ook weer blaasontsteking !!
Ik ben naar de dokter gegaan omdat ik alle symtonen had van zwangerschap, maar uit onderzoek blijkt dat ik gewoon blaasontsteking hebt... raar maar ja  :Wink: 
In 2 jaar tijd heb ik al iets van 10 keer een blaasontsteking gehad, maar met antibiotica ging het na het afmaken van die kuur weer over  :Big Grin: 

Groetjes

----------


## catwoman

Hallo,ik heb nu terug weer een blaasontsteking heb deze al enkele maanden met tussenpozen na gebruik van antibiotica weer genezen ,2 maal op spoed geweest in de kliniek hiervoor maar door de antibiotica in te nemen vonden ze niks.Vandaag ga ik by de uroloog voor blaasonderzoek daar de pyn niet meer te houden is maar deze keer naar het asz daar zullen my tenminste nazien!!!Nu neem ik nog geen antibiotica in wel iets tegen de pyn ,hopelyk word er nu iets gevonden en blyven die vervelende blaasontstekingen weg!!!Voor jullie ook veel beterschap !!! :Smile:

----------


## benedictus

Eindelijk een goed middel tegen een blaasontsteking ,die veroorzaakt wordt door de Ecoli-bacterie.Er is mannose poeder te krijgen op www.blaasontsteking .nl.en het werkt fantastisch!Heb nu al drie maanden na gebruik van EEn zakje geen blaasontsteking meer gehad,het is verkrijgbaar in pillen en poeder; maar de poeder werkt het beste.De pijn vermindert snel en binnen 24 uur kan je weer gewoon pijnloos plassen!Succes allemaal!

----------


## catwoman

Hallo,ik had ook reeds meer dan 6 maanden last van terugkerende blaasontsteking en vele antibiotica genomen alsook veenbessensap maar niks hielp,totdat ik by de uroloog kwam voor een onderzoek had namelyk een plasbuisvernauwing dus operatie,ben er toen een week vanaf geweest dachten we dat het weer een blaasontsteking was kon toen niet by de uroloog was in verlof moest wachten tot 5 augustus op den duur had ik zoveel pyn in de blaas dat ik inspuitingen tegen de pyn kreeg moest ook veel plassen dat myn huisarts en ik dachten dat de blaasontsteking terug was dus weer antibitica dat ik op den duur maagpyn van kreeg,toen het eindelyk 5 augustus was en de uroloog my onderzocht zy hy de operatie is goed verlopen en je hebt helemaal geen blaasontsteking maar wel spasmen op het bekkenbodem vandaar dat ik die hevige pynen had en ook veel moest plassen,ik volg nu bekkenbodumoefenigen 18 beurten,ik zit nu op de helft en heb geen pyn meer en myn plassen is weer normaal,ben er eindelyk vanaf aan iedereen die regelmatig blaasontstekingen heeft laat je vooral onderzoeken by de uroloog!!!

----------


## kroftie

Het hoeft inderdaad geen blaasontsteking te zijn, maar kan ook blaaskanker zijn! Net zoals bij mij enige jaren is geleden alweer is vastgesteld. Het begon met bloed in de urine, waarvan de dokter zei oh een blaasontsteking, ik kreeg medicijnen maar een maand later had ik er weer een. Ik heb toen zelf geopperd of het geen blaas/niersteen/gruis kon zijn of of er geen echo gemaakt kon worden. Na inderdaad een echo gemaakt te hebben waar niets op te zien was heb ik om een verwijzing naar een uroloog gevraagd. Dit alles speelde eind januari en op 1 april ben ik geopereerd aan blaaskanker! De uroloog zei heel goed dat je er zo snel bij was, hij heeft nu alles goed kunnen weghalen.
Mijn advies is dan ook: Als medicijnen niet helpen en de blaasontsteking blijft terugkomen vraag een verwijzing naar een uroloog beter te vaak als een keer te laat!

----------


## bondoel

Bij benedictus zie ik dat ze bekend is met D-mannose. Ik heb daar ook goede ervaring maken. Ik bestel het via internet. Ik vind het in tablet vorm makkelijker in het gebruik. Ik bestel het via internet bij Carefree.nl

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Voor iedereen die hier wat meer info over blaasontstekingen etc wil weten.
In de rubriek ziektes en aandoeningen (deze rubriek) - Lever en nieren staat een artikel over blaasontstekingen. Hier staat misschien wel nuttige info in  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## maureen60

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben nierpatiënt van af het moment dat ik hier op deze aarde kwam. Ik heb mijn hele leven al last van blaasontstekingen en daar word ik niet echt vrolijk van. Ik heb ze met tussen pozen hoor en zo nu en dan heb ik ook bloed in mijn urine. Mijn urine is ook troebel, maar kan ook wel eens helder zijn met een blaasontsteking. Ik denk dat jullie allemaal wel weten hoe urine moet ruiken, nou bij mij ruikt het weeïg een hele malle geur.
Ik heb 30 November een afspraak met een Uroloog, normaal is mijn specialist een Nefroloog.
Ik zal jullie op de hoogte houden van de ontwikkelingen
Met vr gr Maureen

IK WIL ER GEWOON VANAF!!! IK WORD ER ...SCH.. ZIEK VAN
 :Mad:   :Confused:

----------

